# Anyone hear about this fish ?



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Caught in Matty this week 31' 10.5 lbs


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

shark chomp the tail of that SALMON?????????? WHAT A PIG!


----------



## Team Puro Chile (Aug 18, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that fish looks very wierd.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Is that St. Charles bay Club?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

dang!!!!!!! 31ft?


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting...


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I think if I was holding a 31 I would get a better pic!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The fish does look odd but maybe just frozen. That is definitely one of the 5 star hotels in Matagorda.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

good god


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

31" sorry


----------



## buzzz (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like a spec


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just playin......heck of a fish looks like the Shell motel by the draw bridge


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

That does look like the Shell Motel in Matagorda. Heck of a fish!


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks photoshop phone camera or not... If it's true then... Well... That's one great fish.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That thing is a beast!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

never fails! everytime when its a big fish picture, it's like a bigfoot picture. all BLURRY!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I sure hope that dude is entered in the star.


----------



## ems1100 (Oct 21, 2006)

chupaCODra


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

THIS GUY WILL SWEAR YOU should not be keeping his pets....if he catches you he will write you a citation! http://www.reel-life-adventures.com/fishing.htm#capt


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Oaky, what is it?*

Is that a corvina???


----------



## Wade Lady (Jun 26, 2008)

If you look closely you can see a huge difference with the lateral line. Also the dorsal fin starts pretty far back. Looks like a photoshop to me.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

sabine lake hustler said:


> never fails! everytime when its a big fish picture, it's like a bigfoot picture. all BLURRY!!!


lol ain't it the truth


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Big Speck*



Wade Lady said:


> If you look closely you can see a huge difference with the lateral line. Also the dorsal fin starts pretty far back. Looks like a photoshop to me.


Ditto on that, the dorsal fin is too posterior and where are his hands / fingers to hold the belly, I know he's not holding an anal or pelvic fin. Could be wrong but it looks too iffy...


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

WOW. What a fish! Im pretty sure that is the Shell motel.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

There are certainly a lot of you who can recognize the motel .. but nobody knows what the fish is. Sounds a little suspicious to me. Did you know that your wife packed your underwear in your tackle box?

Hahahahaha... Really old joke.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Looks wrong to me. Notice the shadow on the wall? You can the guys shadow but not the fish. I agree it looks more like a white sea bass or a corvina.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Check out the dates on the reel-adventures link. Every fat trout caught in Jan-March. Pretty fat, make that all world weight, caught in August?


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Shoped.


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

That is half trout half bass! lol! Doesn't look real to me.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

my my... pinche HOG


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

That has to be photo shopped...you cant see his fingers holding the fish...if he held his hands straight out you would still see his fingers...not to metion the fish would fall over and not stay straight up and down like that.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

To all nonbelievers it's the real thing Pic is from a phone that's all he had..No Photo Shop...


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Could have at least photoshopped the rest of the tail in while stretching the image.


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

fishngrl1377 said:


> That has to be photo shopped...you cant see his fingers holding the fish...if he held his hands straight out you would still see his fingers...not to metion the fish would fall over and not stay straight up and down like that.


I dont know how many fish you have ever held then have been sitting in a icy cooler for half a day, but i have never had one be anything less than stiff.........


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

my point is you would have your hand cupped to hold the fish upright (like in the pic) and not laying on its side...so you would see your fingers as they would be wrapped around the fish to hold it up...Frozen or not


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

come on Chris, you know your an old pro with a little photo shop software.

i mean how else would you make the pictures of all those old tubs you sell look just like a Contenders









man i tell you what, sometimes i think you could post a picture of some of these peoples,own, wedding photos and they would still scream it was photo shopped.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, that's a pig of a speck right there.

For his sake I hope that's not the only picture he has of that fish - if I caught one like that I'd be sure to give her the digital treatment and take PLENTY of pictures.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks like a bad cellphone pic not Photoshop. Was he in the Star Tourney?


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> dang!!!!!!! 31ft?


LAUGHING MY ARSE OFF!!


----------

